# Almost missed this one



## smithdan (Dec 15, 2016)

Satisfied my want for a K mount a couple of years ago so pretty happy to see this on the way out of the local thrift store yesterday.  Remember when the M's came out and remember liking the size and weight vs my Spotmatic.  Yes, price tag says $15.






The winder doesn't work, I'll see if it's an easy fix but no big deal.  No corrosion in the camera battery well and everything lit up with a couple of fresh ones.  Seems to work fine and the meter tests accurate.  I'll shoot a roll if it ever warms up around here.

Cranked the 50mm  1.4  on the front of the K S2 and aimed it at a handy corner 11 ft. away at f2...




...and let the lens show off a bit with a 100% crop..





So, a few bucks got me a welcome addition to my Pentax family and a rather nice fast 50 to boot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2016)

What a steal. 

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

I love Pentax glass.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 16, 2016)

Those 1.4 50's are going up in price..........that is a wonderful deal!


----------



## smithdan (Dec 16, 2016)

Just spent some time cleaning up the ME.  Looks pretty sharp, everything works and the seals look ok too.  That lens is more than welcome, Spot's 1.4 50 has jaundice and is screwmount,  have a nice light k mount Rikenon f2 50 that came on the K1000, not too bad but this latest find seems to work on the K S2 better.  Next comes the usual half roll test drive.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 26, 2017)

Finally get off my duff and shoot the rest of the half roll.  Lousy weather yesterday so this helped to pass the time.  All on FP4 in tired (0ver a year old) D76 stock.

with the 1.4  50


 

with the $5 Takumar 1:4 50 Macro found the same week


 

..and my other diversion, practicing some harp.


 


Great Camera!  Would have been happy to own this back when it came out.  Nice to have the manual override,  like the size and weight.  The split image focusing aid is a nice addition but hard to use in low light.  Fixed the winder, just dirty contacts.  Kinda cool looking stuck there on the bottom but weighs as much as the camera and eats batteries.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just saw this thread. I had the exact camera and the winder back in the 80's.  Your right, the winder does eat batteries. The small size was great for backpacking trips and with the winder for track and field meets. I remember the split screen would partially black out in poor light or when I played with the 500mm f/8 mirror lens. 

Good to see the test shots came out and that your running some B&W through it.


----------

